# Return of the Senshi: A Sailor Moon Rp



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 21, 2009)

This is the rp thread fro Return of the Senshi: A sailor Moon Rp.

Rules: 

No Spamming
No Godmodding 
(Note: If there are any villains, pm the villains rper and talk to them about it)
No Ooc convo
All Ooc posts go here in the ooc thread
Be nice
Have fun!

Crystal Tokyo, Japan.

Its been 40 years since the scouts were taking on evil. The senshi have all retired and are now all mothers. They thought all was safe for the rest of the time. They were wrong. 
A new evil has approached and is now threatening the world. The old Scouts, who are now older, have no way to save the planet either for they lost there powers (excluding mini moon). But, little do they know there daughters have inherited there powers. As each of there daughters start to gain there powers, the evil approaches slowly as well as seven new scouts that were never known of in the past. 


It is up to these new scouts to try and save the planet from this new found evil...before its too late..​


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 23, 2009)

Sitting in the grass, a young green haired girl stared at the sky. It was a beautiful day and she had finally gotten out of the house, something she normally didnt do. Tenoh, or as some called her Tsuki, was a mothers girl and so she usually spent her time in the house with her mother, Michiru. Helping around with the cleaning, listening to her mother play the violin, watching her 'papa' Haruka race, and plenty of different things, is what she would normally be seen doing. 
As she stared at the sky, she suddenly felt something weird happening. It was almost as if she felt something approaching her hometown or as if she was changing. She didnt know what it was, but it made her hold her chest. Tears fell down her eyes out of confusion. Then it stopped. She wiped her eyes and sat back up. "What..just happened?" She asked herself. She looked around on the ground, curiously, looking for some kind of clue to what it might be. She wasnt sure exactly. All she knew was that lying next to her was a pen. It was a pretty sea green pen. She turned it around, staring at it. It was pretty. Did it belong to someone? She looked around. There was no one around. "well, might as well keep it. I'll show it to mama and papa," She said, as she slipped the pen in her pocket. 
She stood up and decided she would go for a walk. Yes, she was out of the house but she was still near her house. So what better thing to do then head out and view the town. Maybe she would buy a few things while she was gone. But before she could leave, she needed to tell her parents. She ran over to the house and opened the door, peeking her head in. "Mama, Im heading into town for a bit!" She shouted. She heard a small, 'ok', then closed the door and ran off towards the town. ​


----------



## EPIC (Aug 24, 2009)

As a green- haired girl left from sitting in the grass after finding a pen, two cats, one white and one black, both having a crescent moon placed on their heads, observed her from on top of a tree. Their tails swinging in unison, the cats watched the carefully and began to follow her to her home. "Brother," said the white cat, "What do you think of this one?"
"Well, not much really." The black cat vaguely replied. "If the pen chose her, then I guess there's not much to think."
"What do we do now?" The white cat asked curiously.
"You're the older sister, you should be making the plans." The black cat replied with annoyance. "Sheesh, you guy find the others, I'll observe this one a little more."
"Right!" The white cat left and dashed off to somewhere else, while the black cat continued to observe the little girl.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 24, 2009)

A girl named Aoki Ko is in a small shop called "Chibi Mii". The store was filled with plushies. But Aoki was looking at the cellphone cover section. "I want that one!" she told the man behind the coanter. The cellphone cover was pink with a cute little chibi kitty desing. While the man was putting the cover in a bag. She looked to the outside of the store. She then saw a familiar girl. She spaced out trying to remember."Here you go maam." the man said. She took the bag and the she remembered. She met that girl last summer. She couldnt remember her name. Maybe they both were friends with someone. She dashed out of the store. She reached the girl and said " Remember me!?"


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 25, 2009)

Tsuki looked at the girl and blinked. Who was she? Had she seen her before? She wasnt sure. She never really got out and she was homeschooled, so she couldnt have met her at school. Frowning, she said "Im afraid I dont. But I dont mind meeting you again." She then held her hand out, smiling. "My name is Tsuki Tenoh. And you are?" She asked. As she waited, she put her hand down and turned around. She felt as if someone was following her. but who was it? "Excuse me," She told the girl as she began to walk off to where she thought someone was following her. She looked around, but all she saw was a cute little black cat staring at her. She shrugged, and turned back to the girl. 
"Sorry," She said. She held her hand back out and smiled, waiting to hear the girls name.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 25, 2009)

"Im Aoki Ko. Is there something wrong?"she asked Tsuki. "Tsuki is a pretty name." she told Tsuki while blushing. Her heart was going off. "How come ive never seen you around town?" she asked trying to start up a conversation. But she felt like there was something wrong.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 26, 2009)

The black cat finally stopped on top of a shop named "Chibi Mii", a small store with a sign that has  bunch of "chibi- esque" stuff all over its design. Supposedly, the shop sells cute, little items and such. He looked down to see that the girl who he was following, Tsuki, had made a friend with another girl, Aoki, as she is called, "Hmmm... I sense a strange aura from her, is she a senshi, too?" He asked himself. Then, he jumped from the side of the building into an alleyway. Then, he simply walked towards the two girls in a subtle manner, meowing as he did so to look cute. _If I just act cute for a little while and wait until they're ready, I could explain everything to them..._ he thought.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 27, 2009)

Tsuki smiled. "as is Aoki a pretty name. A very pretty name." She wasnt very sure what to say. She didnt talk to anyone except her mother and 'father'. She nodded. "Thats because I dont get out very often. That and I am home schooled by my mama and papa." She, once again, felt as if something was there. She looked behind her to see what it was and to find out..it was a cat. She blushed. It was so..cute. She leaned down towards the ground and held her hand out to the cat. "Here kitty, kitty," She said in a soft and sweet voice. She wished at the time she had some tuna or something to feed it. But maybe if it came over to her, she could hold it.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 30, 2009)

Psyche appeared on the top of a building. Her boss had ordered her to come here. Psyche's boss felt like there was a threat to their plan starting to bloom. Psyche looked out at the cityscape, it was beautiful and had some familiarity to it. Psyche dismissed it. She teleported down to the ground in an alleyway and walked out of it. She started walking down the street and walked into a market. There was various kinds of items, colors, smells, and tons of people.
"What a interesting place," Psyche said quietly to herself.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 31, 2009)

The black cat meowed at Tsuki and walked towards her hand. He licked and rubbed his head against it, purring in blissful comfort. Then, he grabbed the girl's hand with his paw and began licking it, continuing to purr as he was in a playful mood.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 22, 2009)

Tsuki patted the cat on the top of the head gently. It was such a sweet and cute cat. Did it have a home? Tsuki picked the cat up in her arms and stood up, continuing to pet him.


----------



## EPIC (Sep 26, 2009)

The cat meowed as he was picked up and placed into the girls arms. His collar and name tag hung from the back of his neck, the tag saying "Mun." As the woman petted him, he purred, but he jumped off and went into a dark alley. After a few moments, he appeared with something in his mouth. The object radiated heavenly as it got closer to Aoki. Mun smiled and meowed happily.


----------

